# wo lerne ich Titanstahl verhütten?



## phexus (24. November 2008)

hi, 

natürlich hab ich Titanstahl in der Suche eingegeben aber es kam nix. 

Angeblich sollen das mehrere BB Lehrer unterrichten, tun sie aber nicht.

Wo lernt mans denn?

Danke, C


----------



## Erothar (24. November 2008)

in dalaran ne wache fragen. der bergbaulehrer in dalaran bringts dir bei.


----------



## phexus (24. November 2008)

danke, habs, /close pls


----------



## SinEateR-SER (2. Dezember 2008)

man kann es auch bei dem lehrer in der valianzfeste  in der boreanischen tundra erlernen


----------

